# Nextel i930 120usd,Sony Ericsson W800i



## mauricioenterprices (Mar 17, 2006)

If there is any enquiry you can contact us at: [email protected]
Below are list of some electronics that we have in stock for sale,there are lot's more.

Apple 20 GB iPod .........................45 USD 
Apple 4 GB iPod Mini Pink M9435LL/A ......40 USD 
Apple 40 GB iPod photo....................40 USD 
Apple 4 GB iPod Mini Silver M9160LL/A ....40 USD 
Apple 60 GB iPod Photo M9830LL/A..........60 USD 
Apple 60 GB iPod photo ...................55 USD 
Apple 30 GB iPod Photo M9829LL/A..........50 USD 
Apple 512 MB iPod Shuffle MP3 Player......40 USD 
Apple 4 GB iPod Mini Blue M9436LL/A.......45 USD 
Apple 2 GB iPod Nano......................50 USD 
Apple 4 GB iPod Nano......................60 USD 
Apple 30 GB iPod Vidoe...................110 USD 
Apple 60 GB iPod Vidoe...................150 USD



Nokia n92..............$210usd 
Nokia N70..............$140usd 
Nokia N71..............$155USD 
Nokia N90..............$170usd 
Nokia N91..............$200usd 
Nokia n80..............$200usd 
Nokia 7610.............$100usd 
Nokia 8910i............$145usd 
Nokia 9210i............$142usd 
Nokia 9300.............$145usd 
Nokia 9500.............$170usd 
Nokia N Gage QD........$128usd 
O2 3G Datacard.........$127usd 
Orange Blackberry......$200usd 
Orange 3G Datacard.....$165usd 
Orange SPV C500........$145usd 
Orange SPV M2000.......$134usd 
Panasonic X60..........$129usd 
Panasonic X70..........$134usd 
Panasonic X300.........$124usd 
Panasonic X700.........$152usd 
Samsung D410...........$145usd 
Samsung d500...........$180usd 
Sony Ericsson J210i....$120usd 
Sony Ericsson J300i....$122usd 
Sony Ericsson K300i....$123usd 
Sony Ericsson K508i....$132usd 
Sony Ericsson K600i....$128usd 
Sony Ericsson K608i....$127usd 
Sony Ericsson S600i....$134usd 
Sony! Ericsson V600i...$132usd 
Sony Ericsson V800i....$137usd 
Sony Ericsson W800i....$140usd 
sony Ericsson w600i....$138usd 
Nextel i930............$130usd 
Nextel i870............$120usd 
Nextel i860............$110usd 
treo 600...............$150usd 
Treo 650...............$160usd 

We are looking for serious buyers and god will continue to bless you as you contact us.

Email us at [email protected] or give us a call on.
+2348025986192.


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

banned the spammer :spam1:


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

Dont just ban him, immediately delete this thread.


----------

